# What ate my trout?



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Only reeled in half this fish. Any guesses? Haven't seen much in the sound that I'd have thought could do that.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm guessing either a king or small shark. It's not unheard of for Kings to push all the way into the sound in the fall.

Anything else would not have the teeth to make that clean of a cut through the fish.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm gonna go with small shark. Pretty round bite!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper shark or gator gar. I've caught up to 5.5 ft black tips in the bay around Garcon before....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are tons of sharks there in the sound. I have had run ins while wading in Navarre, Gulf Breeze and Pensacola beach, sound side. I was standing in almost chest deep of water with my son and another fishing buddy and had a red bitten off at the head just spitting distance from us at almost dusk. Needless to say we got out of the water as quick as humanly possible. Had a black tip sky on a red I had hooked up on the Navarre side. So yes there are sharks all over down there.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Well that was a first for me. Had no idea sharks in the sound were so bold


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shark...or a big blueish. Both make a round bite, both have the teeth and jaw power to cut right through a sift fish like a trout....but based on how many blacktips are running right now...shark. They are becoming a nuisance mulletfishing and will go in as shallow as knee deep water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Well that was a first for me. Had no idea sharks in the sound were so bold


Bold isn't the word, brazen maybe better suited. I had one do a faceoff with me about 4 feet long and after what seemed like forever, just maybe a minute of so I decided to become the aggressor instead of the agressee. I kicked at it less than 3 feet away and it freaked it out. It turned and high tailed it for parts unknown while leaving a rooster tail for 100 yards. My son who was right next to me said, dad how did you know to do that. I replied, I didn't but figured out him eyeballing me for so long wasn't good either. So I took action and he fled. I have had them remove fish I had tied to me on a stringer and even had one brush me before off of Navarre. Just remember they are a predator fish near the top of the food chain. That is how they are wired. I can say I have never been bitten, and hope to remain that way. But yes they are thick and big in the sound and bay as well.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Rounded bite like that of a small bull shark. Definitely not a king bite. Kings bite cross ways and will leave a definitive vee marking.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a blue fish bite.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Ribbon Fish.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

lobsterman said:


> Bold isn't the word, brazen maybe better suited. I had one do a faceoff with me about 4 feet long and after what seemed like forever, just maybe a minute of so I decided to become the aggressor instead of the agressee. I kicked at it less than 3 feet away and it freaked it out. It turned and high tailed it for parts unknown while leaving a rooster tail for 100 yards. My son who was right next to me said, dad how did you know to do that. I replied, I didn't but figured out him eyeballing me for so long wasn't good either. So I took action and he fled. I have had them remove fish I had tied to me on a stringer and even had one brush me before off of Navarre. Just remember they are a predator fish near the top of the food chain. That is how they are wired. I can say I have never been bitten, and hope to remain that way. But yes they are thick and big in the sound and bay as well.


Gonna make me think twice about hanging out with my legs dangling out of the kayak


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I catch many black tips off the dock in July. Now off the dock it’s Flipper eating Mullet.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going to throw out two other possibilities. Jack Crevalle or a bigger trout. Jack Crevalle, big ones, 25 or even 30 lbs, cruise in the bays this time of year. Usually in search of menhaden, which seem scarce this year. 

When I lived in Delaware, I used to fish the surf and would throw out mullet and often times they would come back looking like that. I did not know enough to use a stinger hook. But these were grey trout, first cousins to speckled trout.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Gonna make me think twice about hanging out with my legs dangling out of the kayak


Hey at least you are in a yak. I sold my boat to help with the bill of replacing my entire back wall due to extensive termite damage. Now I am back to wading again, and we saw sharks more times than not.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Bite mark looks pretty close to what I've faced last year. Although I lost my trout all the way up Escambia Bayou, near Simpson River. I thought that it was a snapping turtle or something


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most likely a Bluefish


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

You're gonna need a bigger boat !


----------

